
The Kopimashin - wut42
http://konsthack.se/portfolio/kh000-kopimashin/
======
brudgers
More explanation: [https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-builds-the-
ultim...](https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-builds-the-ultimate-
piracy-machine-151219/)

